# Hario syphon



## pbuckley (Feb 3, 2013)

Just acquired one of these but the burner is missing. Anyone know where to get a replacement? I can find halogen and butane burners for much more than I paid for the syphon but wondered if replacement spirit burners are available. The width of the stand is quite narrow (82mm), so the various back-packing burners are too wide.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

The spirit burners can be purchased separately but give you much less control than a standard burner.

Most users ditch their meth burner straight away.

I use a Rekrow Micro-burner with butane gas. Amazing control and fits perfectly under the siphon too.


----------



## pbuckley (Feb 3, 2013)

Since opening the thread, I decided I couldn't wait to order a burner so I raised the base on a stack of placements and set a burner from on old spirit burner out of an Davey lamp underneath and tried with a light roast of some Malawi AA which we've been trialling at the roastery recently. What a clean and bright cup the syphon produces. I've had a few vac pots out and about in London and Colonna & Smalls in Bath, but this was a home first for me.

Just read your blog on brew methods and watched the intelligentsia vid - looking forward to more. Thanks for the recommendation of the Rekro Micro burner, that sounds a lot less precarious than the method I employed earlier.


----------



## rmcgandara (Feb 12, 2013)

I use the same as Glenn but I got mine from Cream Supplies. looks the same and is almost half the price


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

I've got a spare meths one somewhere if you want it .


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Mrboots2u said:


> I've got a spare meths on somewhere if you want it .


Boots - you're meant to keep your addictions to yourself.


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

Mrboots2u said:


> I've got a spare meths one somewhere if you want it .


Breaking Bad - BITCH!!


----------



## pbuckley (Feb 3, 2013)

Mrboots2u said:


> I've got a spare meths one somewhere if you want it .


Thanks for the offer Mrboots, but I think I'm going to order a butane one from Cream Supplies. Thanks for the suggestions folks.


----------



## CallumT (Aug 23, 2013)

I think I might have to get a syphon, resistance to purchase is becoming futile. Coffee smiths are currently knocking 2 cup harios out cheaper than singular (ie not a box full) trade price


----------

